# how was the gun show?



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Got stuck at home doing chores. how was the show? Any updates?


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

PACKED!!! Didnt come home with ant new toys this round........ whew!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Really busy, and a tough crowd to deal with...


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

It was crowded - until the 1st CCW class, then it slacked off a bit. I sold a couple of guns and traded with another. Had Mark Lucas make me a holster & double mag carrier for my XDS.

Sat with Mack the Knife for a bit & saw glassplus.

It appeared sales were brisk - and it was a good show for me...a nice change for the Pensacola Show.


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

SHOW WAS fun! BUT THE PRICES CONTINUE TO CLIMB.....CRAZY!!!!!
i.e.: YUGO SKS! $450.00 HUH?!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

I dumped a couple guns, sold one and traded the other I didnt think I was gonna get rid of. Didnt see any real deals but the scenery was nice...


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Only spent a short time there due to having to work today...will be there tomorrow. Didnt see any deals today.


----------

